

Hello World. Fast Company launches Co.LABS, to focus on software - mankins
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3006489/welcome-colabs-were-building-software-about-software

======
vickytnz
Am I the only person somewhat confused by the site at present? It feels as if
they're trying to muscle in on TC/Wired/Netmag … yet I don't know what exactly
I'm reading as of yet.

